# What are the crash test results?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I have been doing research on our cars and it looks like GM didn't have to have these cars crash tested. Does anyone know any real/anecdotal crash test results, IE front impact, side impact, offset...etc.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Check safercar.gov I donno if it'll be on there, but I'd assume it would be.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If we knew the injury/death situations on the thread 'Check out these wrecked GTOs', we might have some idea of how well occupants fare in a crash. I've got to believe, however, that biggest dangers in these cars sit beneath the hood and behind the wheel.


----------



## d2daj86 (Nov 19, 2006)

ChiefyGTO said:


> Check safercar.gov I donno if it'll be on there, but I'd assume it would be.


yeah its not there, i was having trouble finding this aswell... but id assume asking people on the forums is better then a ratings anyways.


----------



## Bullseye (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is a link for the Australian crash tests results. It received a 4 out of 5 stars on their scale. I would guess Australia's crash requirements are similar to the US.

http://www.aaa.asn.au/NCAP/PDF Docs/monaro04.pdf


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

For the car to be sold in the US, the government would have to crash test it.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Bullseye,

Thanks for that link, I haven't been able to find links for the GTO safety anywhere but this is damn near as good.

I think there are exceptions of not having to crash test certain cars, if you look at a few models on different government sites they will say "Car not tested"

Any insights on this guys?


----------

